# me and my baby xxx <3



## LaurenWright (Mar 11, 2013)

I love my little baby, he makes me so happy


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Aww, what a pretty tiel.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

He is very handsome,they really tug at your heart,they are so wonderful to own as a pet.


----------

